# The Charmed Ones



## KSeriphyn (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok.  Hands up who:
Likes Charmed
Watched Charmed
Watched Charmed but pretended not too.
And, Who has the boxsets  

At first the series was ok.  Something different and three girls, with powers and the ability to kick ass.  Well that got me hooked.

It got lame for me at the end of the Second Season.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Im a "watched Charmed but pretended not to". 
My wife liked it so I generally sat and read while it was on. From time to time I would look up. 

It got fairly decent for awhile there.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 17, 2006)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> Im a "watched Charmed but pretended not to".
> My wife liked it so I generally sat and read while it was on. From time to time I would look up.
> 
> It got fairly decent for awhile there.


 
Every guy I know has said they only have a squiz at it when their girlfriend's got it on the telly.  But I know they watch it avidly (they always seem to know what's going on), although I don't think they really watch it for the storyline - if you know what I mean   More like, Alyssa Milano's "plunge" line.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

I watched the first four seasons, then started missing some episodes in the fifth season because there was something else on TV I liked better.  After that, I didn't watch any more.  I liked the show, but . . .


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 17, 2006)

love charmed, more so when pru left. never buy it tho cos its on tv all the time (living)
weird, when i started to watch it, i loved it. loved pru. then she left and i hated it for a bit, but i got used to paige and now when i watch it i cannot STAND pru. she's so full of it. she has to be central ALL the time, everything is about her, most of the plots revovle around her. far better when she's gone.

so series 4-6 were good. the last one was awful, i barely watched it. couldn't stand billie, what an annoying *insert deragtory word*


----------



## Adasunshine (Aug 17, 2006)

I love love love Charmed, am so pleased there's a forum on it now, I just don't know where to start - it's huge!

I watch it as often as I can on Living but am saving up for the Box Sets as I am with Buffy & Angel (never watched Angel so looking forward to getting those). Box sets are just so damned expensive.

xx


----------



## Sibeling (Aug 18, 2006)

Used to watch it, but I sort of lost the plot when everybody started having babies and things got complicated.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 18, 2006)

i did find the ending a bit cheesy. spoilers for anyone not seen it

but ALL of them having three kids. that made me SiGH rather heavily.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 18, 2006)

ok i did say that the second one didn't do much for me, but that didn't stop me from watching

i think it was the fourth season when paige came into the picture, i got stuck into the episodes because of Chris.  there's something about drew fuller that got my heart going, maybe cause it was his eyes, he was sooo cool.

i think i liked paige better than prue.  hey maybe we should have a poll on this, like, who's your favourite charmed one etc.. what do you think?

who could get this setup?


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 18, 2006)

anyone can do a poll. i think! i did one about the world cup 

chris was series five. paige was four. the whole, wyatt evil thing was SO anoying, but chris was nice to look at. so was gideon!


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 18, 2006)

KSeriphyn said:
			
		

> Every guy I know has said they only have a squiz at it when their girlfriend's got it on the telly. But I know they watch it avidly (they always seem to know what's going on), although I don't think they really watch it for the storyline - if you know what I mean More like, Alyssa Milano's "plunge" line.


 

lol!!!

I would never admit to that here! But I wont deny it either. 

I was always partial to Rose McGowan...


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 18, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> anyone can do a poll. i think! i did one about the world cup
> 
> chris was series five. paige was four. the whole, wyatt evil thing was SO anoying, but chris was nice to look at. so was gideon!



Oops! season's four and five must've seem a blur to me.  there's so many season's now. the latest was season 8? or is it 9. are they going to do another season or is it over.

Yeah, the wyatt thing threw me off.  it kinda felt weird that chris was piper's son. 

on a different track, i also found the source thing with cole and phoebe in an earlier season, was so lame, it was just as well they killed him off.


----------



## Thunderchild (Aug 19, 2006)

im one of those pretends not to watch it - in fact id change the channel if someone walked into the room


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 19, 2006)

no more, it's over now series 7 or 8, can't remember. they do become blurry, but i ignored most of the last one. billie was too annoying for words.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

i watched it, up to the last two series, then it got sketchy. didn't watch the last series at all. to much angst!


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll own up and admit to watching charmed but was not an avid fan some episodes were very good but others were less so


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Aug 20, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> weird, when i started to watch it, i loved it. loved pru. then she left and i hated it for a bit, but i got used to paige and now when i watch it i cannot STAND pru. she's so full of it. she has to be central ALL the time, everything is about her, most of the plots revovle around her. far better when she's gone.



i agree. although to be fair, by the time i started watching it, paige had just been introduced and i instantly accepted her, but i dont like the episodes with pru in.


----------



## Ahm Shere (Nov 17, 2006)

I love Charmed. I have Seasons 1-7 on DVD, and am waiting for the 8th season to come out. I have only liked it for roughly two years, which isn't very long compared to Buffy, which I have loved for 9 years.

I hated Prue, I really did. I was glad that she died. My favourite sister is Piper, although if I had the chance to be one of the sisters, I'd be Phoebe because she has a kick @$$ storyline!


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 1, 2007)

Confession: A couple months ago I became the proud owner of "Charmed" season 1.

Admittedly I liked the show. The earlier seasons were good. Wasn't too into it in the middle and then it started going down hill from there. But yeah... there've been some good stand out episodes.


----------

